# Paddle tail recommendations



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I have been using primarily z-man for the past few years with good success. However I have been having an issue with them lately not staying on the jig head, not going onto the jig head, and messed up tails coming out of the packs. I have even tried several different jig heads all with the same issues. What other paddle tail swimsuits have y'all used and liked. At this point I am willing to lose tails to smaller fish and have my baits ripped to save my sanity. I have used bass assassin and DOA but their plastic is a little to stiff for my liking and seems to have a lot less action.

Thanks


----------



## Local Waters (Nov 30, 2018)

I also use Zman a lot. Try a dab of super glue on the collar of the lure where it meets the jig head that does the trick for me too keep the lure on the jig head. I like slayer lures for soft plastics as well.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Super glue was my next step with z man but wanted to consider other options. What jig heads have you been using? Like I said I have been using them for years probably have $1000 worth of them in my boat right now but I have been fighting with them a lot lately.


----------



## Local Waters (Nov 30, 2018)

Try the glue. I've been using the eye strike jig heads. if you pierce the lure with your hook point and withdraw it a few times it creates a pathway for the shank and the keeper on the jig head to slide into easier, then a dab of glue. I dont fish the Zmans without it.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Z-Man or DOA


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Saltwater assasin all day slayer jighead alot depends on the jighead ...good bait keepers are worth the extra money. I like that glue works but i dont keep any on the boat. I keep the pack of paddles in my back pocket and once it goes to crap i change it


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

charlestonredfish said:


> Super glue was my next step with z man but wanted to consider other options. What jig heads have you been using? Like I said I have been using them for years probably have $1000 worth of them in my boat right now but I have been fighting with them a lot lately.


That many baits in the boat may be the problem. Maybe the summer heat did something to the plastic if the tails are misshaped.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Walter Lee said:


> That many baits in the boat may be the problem. Maybe the summer heat did something to the plastic if the tails are misshaped.


I have the problem with brand new packs as well. I said in the boat but they are in a tackle box that get brought in after every trip


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Z-Man baits a lot, as well as DOA. I really like Slayer Lures--the "Sinister Swim Tails" (S.S.T.) paddle tails have a lot of action and I like the colors. The "fire tail" series is my favorite--especially the "Cockroach" color for backcountry fishing in stained water. You might also take a look at Down South Lures. They have a smaller profile, but great movement in the water.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

What jig heads are you using? I’ve never had any problems with Eye Strike jig heads.

Are you recycling baits, like taking them on and off the jigs? My rule is one time use.

I would reach out to Zman, with proof, of the defects of multiple packages. They’re local and would probably make it right if it happened on multiple occasions to the same customer.

Disclaimer: I pledge no allegiance to any company, as they pay me nothing, though they should. My go to swim baits: saltwater assassin and gulp


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Down South Lures
I was skeptical at first about the size of the tail but they are what I fish now if I am throwing paddle tails. They are a Texas company to boot. 
I fish both sizes and Chicken of the C is my go-to color in all conditions. 

http://downsouthlures.com/products.html


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Slayer SST and Slayer jig heads...._but those Down South look sweet._


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Copahee Hound said:


> What jig heads are you using? I’ve never had any problems with Eye Strike jig heads.
> 
> Are you recycling baits, like taking them on and off the jigs? My rule is one time use.
> 
> ...


No I am not reusing them, I know once they come off they will never go back on. I used The eye strike jig heads for awhile but over the past 6 months the 'barbs' on the head have all been really dull (new ones) or bent that make it impossible for me to get them on. They have been dull to the point that I have thought about sharping them with a file out of the box. Like I said I have been using Zman for years as they are local and have had success but lately I can't get them on a jig head. Seems like a lot of the time they have this big divot in the nose that makes too hard to get the bait to lay flush to the jig head.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Down South Lures
> I was skeptical at first about the size of the tail but they are what I fish now if I am throwing paddle tails. They are a Texas company to boot.
> I fish both sizes and Chicken of the C is my go-to color in all conditions.
> http://downsouthlures.com/products.html
> ...


Yeah I was skeptical of the down south lures when I saw them on the website but I like the way it looks in your pic. I will have to give them a shot.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Local Waters said:


> I also use Zman a lot. Try a dab of super glue on the collar of the lure where it meets the jig head that does the trick for me too keep the lure on the jig head. I like slayer lures for soft plastics as well.


Ditto on the superglue. Also try Matrix Paddletails.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Just put in a order for those tt jig heads that are supposed to cure the zman rigging issue. Anybody else used them ?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Try tsunami 3" paddle tail in firetiger n purple haze the weight is incorporated in d lures, pretty durable


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Typically don’t throw paddle tails (throw Exude RT Slug on jig heads), but if I do it was a Bass Assassin. Years ago I threw an H&H Choachoe Minnow (probably not the right spelling) which I really liked. My jig heads however are Mission Fishin. They have dual barbs and hold well.


----------



## jpipes (May 6, 2012)

It looks like a tackle store vomited in my garage, but the lure that I always go back to is a Down South Lure Super Model in Chicken of the C. That lure works in any water condition. It's my confidence bait. 1/8 oz Knotty Hooker jighead for under 3 feet of water or if I fish it under a cork, and a 1/4 oz Knotty Hooker for deeper water.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

What style jigs are you guys using on the Down South? Recommendations?

Im guessing 3/0? Dual barbed, "ribbed", other? 

I have a bunch of trout eyes which i love but i didnt know if they will tear up the material or not.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

charlestonredfish said:


> I have been using primarily z-man for the past few years with good success. However I have been having an issue with them lately not staying on the jig head, not going onto the jig head, and messed up tails coming out of the packs. I have even tried several different jig heads all with the same issues. What other paddle tail swimsuits have y'all used and liked. At this point I am willing to lose tails to smaller fish and have my baits ripped to save my sanity. I have used bass assassin and DOA but their plastic is a little to stiff for my liking and seems to have a lot less action.
> 
> Thanks


Bass Assassin FTW, the clear shrimp with a dab of Procure gets it done.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ChumChugger said:


> What style jigs are you guys using on the Down South? Recommendations?
> 
> Im guessing 3/0? Dual barbed, "ribbed", other?
> 
> I have a bunch of trout eyes which i love but i didnt know if they will tear up the material or not.


1/16-1/4oz screwlock depending on water depth. For the original size DSL use a 2/0 short shank plain lead, for the Super Model use a 3/0 standard shank. I have had 50-60 fish on one tail and still caught more on it the next trip. The larger Super Model also has a nice hook slot to rig weedless but also accepts a standard jighhead just fine. They smell so good I could eat them. 
I like to paint them up with Spike It too.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Found this video from Z-Man


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

You could try the Matrix Shad lures. They are real popular in Louisiana and here in Mississippi. I also do the super glue thing. Shrimp Creole and Midnight Mullet are good colors.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Slayer plastics and jig heads are the only way to go!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Slayer paddle tails are hard to beat. Good action and the texture of the plastic is ez to put in any hook. 

Zman has always drawn me to buy with the elasticity, killer looks, but they are a pain to rig compared to any other soft plastic I’ve used. I’ve too had tails smashed and unable to use no matter what I did. 

The jerk baits rigged on mustard grip pin hooks is a killer set up. Really good action and tough. I’ve tried the paddle tails on these hooks but they float more than I like and have a hard time getting them down in heavy current.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Snoball said:


> Slayer paddle tails are hard to beat. Good action and the texture of the plastic is ez to put in any hook.
> 
> Zman has always drawn me to buy with the elasticity, killer looks, but they are a pain to rig compared to any other soft plastic I’ve used. I’ve too had tails smashed and unable to use no matter what I did.
> 
> The jerk baits rigged on mustard grip pin hooks is a killer set up. Really good action and tough. I’ve tried the paddle tails on these hooks but they float more than I like and have a hard time getting them down in heavy current.


Z Man Diesel Minnoz work really well on the new Texas Eye jig heads.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually go with DOA or Saltwater Assassin. If I'm in pinfish/puffer country, I switch out to the Zman.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah the Z-Mans are tough and stretchy. I would definitely suggest some sort of twist-lock hook to keep plastics on if you're constantly havin' your skirt yanked down. I also like the Slayer SST plastics but they're nothing fancy, pretty typical soft plastics but good colors and work well enough. I feel like it's just part of the game fishing with soft plastics, you change them a bit to keep them on the hook and fresh.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zman has proprietary jigheads to retain the body. It has two barbed prongs that you pinch on the head of the bait.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

My biggest reason for Zman is colder weather where you have to slow your retrieve way down . Even in cold water they still do there thing.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Zman has proprietary jigheads to retain the body. It has two barbed prongs that you pinch on the head of the bait.


Yeah I think I used those a few times. I poked the hell out of my thumb with those prongs once lol


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

jimsmicro said:


> Yeah I think I used those a few times. I poked the hell out of my thumb with those prongs once lol


I’ve tried them but don’t like them. I do like their Trout Eye, Redfish Eye and Texas Eye Heads. The weedless eye heads are great when you need them. A dab of superglue keeps the soft plastic from slipping down when it gets hit so I often get fish when they hit it again.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Been using Slayer Inc stuff for 3 years now and maybe besides an occasional gulp pack. Will be my go to bait for time to come. Rigged either on a jig head or a swim bait hook you can’t go wrong.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

The key with Z-Man is to stretch and pull the nose of the bait over the keeper rather than trying to push it on. Rigging is super simple if you do that. Add a drop of Loctite Gel and the hook might wear out before the bait slips or gets ripped. I’ve caught over 100 fish on 1 bait several times. Take a little extra care storing them and you won’t have any issues with deformed baits. Between the durability, softness and most importantly the buoyancy (baits stand up off the bottom when you stop them), I wouldn’t trade my Z-Mans for anything!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Zman has proprietary jigheads to retain the body. It has two barbed prongs that you pinch on the head of the bait.


I believe they are called the headlocks or similar. I am a big fan of them mainly since they have an O ring on the hook which keeps the hook point tight against the bait for weedless rigging. This with a gulp shrimp is my go to flood tide fishing when I am not using a fly.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BrownDog said:


> I believe they are called the headlocks or similar. I am a big fan of them mainly since they have an O ring on the hook which keeps the hook point tight against the bait for weedless rigging. This with a gulp shrimp is my go to flood tide fishing when I am not using a fly.


Sorta sounds like ole specs a gogo lure!


----------

